# Ontario next week?



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Anyone heading there for the bear opener next week? We have a group of 6 going. Staying in between Wawa and White River. Should be fun, no cell phone, a little hunting, a little fishing....could be a beer or two involved. A bear will just be a bonus...hope to post some pics and video when I get back. So if you spot three trucks in a line heading north this coming Thursday, all pulling trailers and resembling the Clampetts that would be us. Good luck to each of you.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

You guys hunting with a Outfitter? I fish the Magpie river up that way every year and have wanted to do a bear hunt around the area for a while. Let us know how you do...


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Hunting18 said:


> You guys hunting with a Outfitter? I fish the Magpie river up that way every year and have wanted to do a bear hunt around the area for a while. Let us know how you do...


The guide is Rick Dickson. The guys I am going with have all hunted with him many times before. He is mentioned on this board quite a bit also. He has been first class to deal with so far.
http://nlmotel.com/dicksonsbear.htm/


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

I wondered if thats who you were hunting with, I drive past there every year and have had a few conversations with him throughout the years. Let me know how you guys do, I may be booking a trip for next year!


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Yup headed up Friday. We take the motorhome 40 miles back in the bush outside of White river. 7 days of bear hunting, fishing, camp fires. Can't wait. Definitely my favorite trip. This will be our first year without my dad and the first year my brother and I can bring our sons to hunt. Very excited to keep the tradition alive.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Good luck and kill some bigs bear.


----------



## nate132004 (Aug 14, 2012)

Headed up on Sunday. My first trip. North of Sudbury. Some hunting some fishing and 9 days off of work. Can't wait


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

nate132004 said:


> Headed up on Sunday. My first trip. North of Sudbury. Some hunting some fishing and 9 days off of work. Can't wait


Who are you going with?


----------



## nate132004 (Aug 14, 2012)

TVCJohn said:


> Who are you going with?



http://www.mckeescamp.com


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

nate132004 said:


> http://www.mckeescamp.com



Ok...last year I was due east a few miles of where you'll be.


----------



## nate132004 (Aug 14, 2012)

TVCJohn said:


> Ok...last year I was due east a few miles of where you'll be.


How did u do? How was the area? First trip up and no experience with this guide.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

nate132004 said:


> http://www.mckeescamp.com


Kind of looks like the camp I hunted many years ago. Got a nice bear there and the perch fishing was really good in the back coves among the lillies. All told as I recall everyone in camp got an opportunity for a shot. One or two passed looking for a really big bear. It was my first chance and I took it. 178 pounds.
If it is the same camp ask about the woman taxidermist, her place is a riot with the mounts she's done. Worth stopping by and checking out. I had her do my mount.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

nate132004 said:


> How did u do? How was the area? First trip up and no experience with this guide.


I had a unique deal I arranged. I did my own thing on the BMA next door. Pretty country up that ways. I had my first strike in two days after setting up the baits. There is definitely bears up there. You're going at a good time which is before small game and I believe archery moose opens up. Otherwise you maybe contending with locals out driving the roads. The bear I wanted to get never gave me an opportunity. I had a small one I could have taken but I wasn't going to shoot a small one. I did get some great trailcam vids and HD vids.

This is the one I was interested in.





This is the smaller one I just watched and filmed. He was consistent.


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Good luck to all of you headed north.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I envy you guys, wish I was heading up. Bear hunting is really a kick. You can sleep in or fish the mornings and hunt just the afternoons. Did not know you could hunt bear in Ontario without a outfitter?


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

TVCJohn said:


> This is the one I was interested in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That first one is a brute, I can see why you waited.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

HTC said:


> That first one is a brute, I can see why you waited.


He was a chunky thing. Never could get our timing right. 











I think this is a different bear opening up the bait. It looks a tad leaner than the one above.


----------



## NancyJ (Sep 2, 2008)

HTC said:


> Anyone heading there for the bear opener next week? We have a group of 6 going. Staying in between Wawa and White River. Should be fun, no cell phone, a little hunting, a little fishing....could be a beer or two involved. A bear will just be a bonus...hope to post some pics and video when I get back. So if you spot three trucks in a line heading north this coming Thursday, all pulling trailers and resembling the Clampetts that would be us. Good luck to each of you.[/QUOTE
> Good luck to all of you bear hunters. Have safe travels and lots of fun. There is a skinning guide on my website for you. We have done many rugs from Ricks camp. A few of them were huge!
> Tell Rick hello for me. He is a great guy!
> NancyJ


----------



## duster (Jul 30, 2008)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I envy you guys, wish I was heading up. Bear hunting is really a kick. You can sleep in or fish the mornings and hunt just the afternoons. Did not know you could hunt bear in Ontario without a outfitter?


Kingfisher, yes you can hunt in Ontario without a guide...you just need to be a landowner. You can also buy a calf moose tag.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

duster said:


> Kingfisher, yes you can hunt in Ontario without a guide...you just need to be a landowner. You can also buy a calf moose tag.


So is there a minimum acreage requirement and must you only hunt the land you own?


----------



## duster (Jul 30, 2008)

kingfisher 11 said:


> So is there a minimum acreage requirement and must you only hunt the land you own?


There is no minimum acreage requirement, and you can hunt in the entire WMU, not just your property. I own a 50 foot by 50 foot square lot. All you need is a tax number. The WMU's are quite large.

Here is a link to the BMU maps: http://www.ontario.ca/travel-and-recreation/find-wildlife-management-unit-wmu-map


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

duster said:


> There is no minimum acreage requirement, and you can hunt in the entire WMU, not just your property. I own a 50 foot by 50 foot square lot. All you need is a tax number. The WMU's are quite large.
> 
> Here is a link to the BMU maps: http://www.ontario.ca/travel-and-recreation/find-wildlife-management-unit-wmu-map


This is interesting. I guess you're a NR property owner then. What are the Ontario taxes like? Are all provinces like that?


----------



## duster (Jul 30, 2008)

TVCJohn said:


> This is interesting. I guess you're a NR property owner then. What are the Ontario taxes like? Are all provinces like that?


TVC...the taxes on my piece are about 20 bucks per year. Like I mentioned before, it is only 50 ft by 50 ft., but all I was interested in was obtaining a tax number so I can hunt the vast amounts of public land without having to hire a guide.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

duster said:


> TVC...the taxes on my piece are about 20 bucks per year. Like I mentioned before, it is only 50 ft by 50 ft., but all I was interested in was obtaining a tax number so I can hunt the vast amounts of public land without having to hire a guide.


Nothing wrong with that. I was already looking around at certain BMU's. Do you know if the other provinces are like that?


----------



## ngurb (Feb 7, 2009)

so if i wanted to hunt diy with my dad, would we each have to have a tax id, or does one id allow family more than 1 tag


----------



## duster (Jul 30, 2008)

ngurb said:


> so if i wanted to hunt diy with my dad, would we each have to have a tax id, or does one id allow family more than 1 tag


I'm pretty sure you are only allowed 1 tag per tax number.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Hope everyone did well. We had a great time....no complaints at all, accommodations, the guide and stands were well worth the moderate amount of money spent. My group took 4 bears out of 6 guys. My 77 year old father took a boar with a live weight a little over 300....(dressed it was 262). I took a 170 lb sow on Monday night. The other two were boars around 150 or so. In the entire camp I think there were 17 total taken as of us leaving on Thursday, one over 400. Best part of Canada was the Sleeman's beer, who knew? We put a hurting on the local supply. Worse part, the mosquitoes were pretty rough. We ate the tenderloins there and cut the bears up on Friday/Saturday in my shop. Took out the backstraps, made some roasts and the rest went into cheddar brats. Definitely a lot different than deer or cows, for the size animal they have a whole lot of bone and are thin on meat in comparison. I hadn't eaten bear since I was a kid...the flavor is great, totally not what I was expecting.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Congrats on a great hunt.


----------

